# Gay male couple seeks advice from others....



## PaulJamie (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone
We're thinking of going to India to a surrogacy clinic. At the moment we are thinking about how to find an egg donor. Are there any other gay couples out there who have done this already or who are also thinking about it? Would be great to hear your stories and find out how it is going for you.
Paul and Jamie


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228493.0

hi guys, welcome!

This thread may be of some help to you.

And this is their blog! http://alltonneethree.blogspot.com/

Good luck.

Rach x

/links


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Paul and Jamie

I don't have anything that could help you but I didn't want to read and run.. Welcome to the boards and let us know how you get on.. Good luck!!


----------



## eva kessarios (Nov 23, 2011)

hi,hope everything goes right for you.any help on Erny thing and i mean every thing get in touch.Eva


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome!! Very best of luck on your journey!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

PaulJamie said:


> Hi everyone
> We're thinking of going to India to a surrogacy clinic. At the moment we are thinking about how to find an egg donor. Are there any other gay couples out there who have done this already or who are also thinking about it? Would be great to hear your stories and find out how it is going for you.
> Paul and Jamie


HI Paul and Jamie re egg donors are you looking for a caucasian donor or indian- I think that they have indian egg donors available at the clinics. There are some US clinics and also South African clinics who can supply egg donors to the indian clinics- the lady usually travels there and has her egg collection in the indian clinic.

Wishing you luck
Lx


----------

